# vid from the swamp in my yard last night.



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Got the bike back up and running so figured i'd go for a ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, I thought all Brutes automatically did wheelies when they hit the water :thinking:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Wish i had holes like that in my back yard! Nice vid those big guns sound sick


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Big D said:


> Hey, I thought all Brutes automatically did wheelies when they hit the water :thinking:


 i know, wheeling in the water is something i haven't mastered yet and i didn't want to dig down in the soft bottomless stuff. Next time.:rev1:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

nice back yard! lol


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice vid man, I was my yard was like that. Hows that msd working out ?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

put some outlaws on it, i wheelie so wasy with my outlaws


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

brutematt750 said:


> Nice vid man, I was my yard was like that. Hows that msd working out ?


really likin the msd, it pulls hard off the line. Think if i had different tires it would water wheelie alot easier, gonna have to wait till next year though the banks pretty much broke for this year.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice vid wish we had some rain in south Texas so it would not be so dusty, all the mud holes are dried up.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^ same here in south florida, only places with water is the parks.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice vid. Love that Big Gun. The exhaust I mean. DOH!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun,


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

sounds great!! Nice video also..


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Y2DJ said:


> Nice vid. Love that Big Gun. The exhaust I mean. DOH!!!!


LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

skid said:


> i know, wheeling in the water is something i haven't mastered yet and i didn't want to dig down in the soft bottomless stuff. Next time.:rev1:



Sorry, I'm just messing with you. Great video!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet swimming hole!!! Muddie49


----------

